# Dried fish?



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

On a trip to Iceland this past January, I purchased a lot of dried fish (Harðfiskur). I didn't think I'd ever eat it, as it's really fishy and salty tasting. I bought it basically as a keep sake of my trip.

Anyway, I put a bit of it in Sigurds KONG and he loves it! He never touched his KONG before I put this in. This might be a silly question, but is this safe for a 12 week old pup? Probably is.  -worried human Mommy- I haven't noticed loose stools from him after eating it, his coat is shiny and seems overall healthy.

It's going to be a sad day for Sigurd when it runs out, any suggestions where I could buy dried fish in Michigan? Ever feed your pup dried fish?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Salt=no no, it is probably the salt that is enticing to him. I would not want to feed it often.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

What is wrong with salt in a dogs diet? Sorry that I'm not familiar. I've only done this three times, only once a week. Would that amount be alright? I just checked and I have a few bags that are dried naturally, without salt. Should this be okay?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just like for us, it is ok in moderation, but too much isn't healthy. Though I did read, that it will break up kidney stones. A couple x's a week shouldn't hurt, and maybe you could try cream cheese or peanut butter, see if he will go for that instead.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Thank you, you're always so helpful! I plan on doing the dried/salted fish only as a small treat, the pieces I give him are not that big, so it should be alright. I've tried peanut butter but he showed no interest at all, I will definitely try the cream cheese!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is Sigurd feeling better? I decided NOT to return to that puppy playtime, trainer was not to my liking and there were things that raised red flags in the 1/2 hr we were there. But if you want to get the pups together for some socializing, I think it would be fun. Do-dah parade is sat and I am bringing him to get some exposure. Let me know if your going!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd seems to feeling a lot better, more energy and has finished his antibiotics this evening. He goes for his 3rd distemper on Thursday. I hope he is completely over his illness, I don't like seeing him so down. Thanks for the heads up on the puppy playtime, I'd still like our pups to meet up. 

I'm not sure what Do-dah is, could you fill me in? I'm free Saturday so I might be able to go!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I pm'd you.


----------

